# Saltwater Awuarium help



## robertsworld (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi !

I introduced myself on the introductions forums. I am going to try saltwater and was wanting an opinion on aquariums. I live in an apartment and they allow up to a 40 gallon aquarium. I want to try fish with live rock and live sand. Might want to try some coral that would be good for a beginner. Can anyone comment on the Red Sea Max 34 gallon Aquarium. I know that the main tank is only 29 gallons and the filter is 5 Gallons. I also saw a nice Fluval Bent Glass Aquarium with stand and canister filter, light. Does anyone know something about this unit or should I just buy everything separately. I made a list and I know what I need, I just don't know what the good brands are.

Any opinions, comments and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Red Sea's are nice... and the lighting is all setup for corals... some easy corals include 
mushrooms
zoas
kenya tree
xenia
star polyps
frogspawn and other euphyllia


----------



## robertsworld (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for the recommendation of corals. I am still in the process of learning and doing research on equipment. I know it takes time and patience. Another question I have is if I buy live rock locally cured can it be put directly in the tank without further curing? The place where I might get it will probably be 1 hour drive or less and it will be a new tank. Should the saltwater be mixed and set up in the tank for 24 hours before the live rock is put in? I will be using some type of ro water.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

anytime rock is taken out of the water for an extended amount of time expect die off... having the sw setup for 24 hours before the liverock is put in is recommended.


----------

